# Cspire GS3 no mobie connectivity



## ad3k (Aug 21, 2011)

i tried to install one of sprint roms cm10 expecting to know it will work with iffi 4g but it eliminated my mobile connection complitly.
to make it even worst my nandroid backup of stock rom somehow got corrupted.
please help me out here, its frustrating.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Go flash a rooted Sprint Odin image (in the sticky for rooting US phones) to get back to an easily-recoverable state. Be sure to backup data first!


----------



## ad3k (Aug 21, 2011)

could you point out a file for me, i cannot find it.


----------



## ad3k (Aug 21, 2011)

its so weird. i actually found odin for cspire (COMBINATION_L710WWALI5_L710XARALI5_1101148_REV00_user_low_ship) and yet it doesnt want to activate. there is zero reception. have any cspire users run across this problem?


----------



## Daddy Loc (Oct 13, 2012)

Did you find it yet?


----------

